# Fromm pricing in your area?



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I just went to the only store in the area that sells it. It is a two hour drive round trip. The 26lb grain free formulas are between $67-69. The 12lb bags are $34. Mrchewy charges about the same but they have free shipping, so no gas to us from me.
So what do you pay?


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

The 12 lb grain frees are $31 around here.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Our store has it for about $15 for a 4lb bag of grain-free Beef Fritta. The Game Bird formula was a tad cheaper. The 12lb was about $32 if I recall.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

It's not sold anywhere close by here, but we were out of town the other weekend and found it, dogs really needed a bag of food so we picked up the 26lb bag of Beef Frittata. Came to $100 once taxes were added.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Haven't seen it in any local stores


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, Little Brown Jug! That is an awful lot! I just purchased a 26.5lb bag of surf n turf for 62.00 at my local store. Online at chewy.com it's 57.99 plus free shipping (order must be 49 or more). I generally get it from there vs. the store but I was wanting to get a couple of toys for my dogs as well.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

the large bag of grain free was $76 last time i got it. i even questioned the guy because it's cheaper online.nope, that's his price. i kept the two large bags and i will try earthborn grain free for about $30 less a bag.


----------



## Bxrdogs4me (Jul 21, 2009)

The large bag of Beef Frittata and Veg is $65 at my local store (I have to special order).

Edited to add: I'm in CT


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

bett said:


> the large bag of grain free was $76 last time i got it. i even questioned the guy because it's cheaper online.nope, that's his price. i kept the two large bags and i will try earthborn grain free for about $30 less a bag.


Yeah Betty I am feeding Earthborn for $44 for the 28 pound bag. It is a good price, but I would like to try Fromm and see how well they do. I am crazy I know. LOL


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah I know, crazy amount. I won't be picking it up again unless I can find it cheaper. While I want my dogs on good food I'm not paying $100 for a months worth of food. Plus the 3 hour drive to the only store that sells it just would kill us.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, in a small city in southern Oregon, Fromm's prices are...

Four-Star: 5lb $14-$15, 15lb $30.50-$33.50, 30lb $57-$63.50
Grain-Free (Surf & Turf only): 4lb $13, 12lb $37, 26lb $75
Gold: 5lb $12, 15lb $25.50, 33lb $49.50
Classics is not available in my area.

No sales tax so prices are exact.


----------

